# Tell me what plant this is



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

Hello,

I saw this nicely flowering plant in Dufftown, Scotland two weeks ago, it was loaded with bees. Does anyone know the name?









Cheers, Joerg


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

It looks like some kind of Sedum.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

:thumbsup: Autumn Joy sedum


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep, Sedum, and Yep bees love it. G


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

Thank you for your help, dead on!

Any negative attributes?

Kind regards, Joerg


----------



## agastache (Jun 27, 2013)

not sure it's a negative attribute, but if you have deer in your area, they seem to think it's delicious (prior to flowering). which means you might not ever see any of those nice flowers, and the bees won't either.


----------

